# How To Contribute Translations for OBS



## dodgepong (Jul 10, 2014)

Want to contribute to OBS but don't know how to program? Help us with our translations!

EDIT: This guide has moved to: https://obsproject.com/wiki/How-To-Contribute-Translations-For-OBS


----------

